# Hello



## Derek (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello All, my name is Derek and i keep Inverts &amp; Reptiles of all sorts but have only had 1 mantid in the past so i hope i can pic up a few things from everyone and learn a bit.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Derek and welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, this is a great place to learn.


----------



## Derek (Sep 12, 2010)

well now that i have my Coffee and ready to read for a bit, thank you all very much for the great welcome.

@ phil i live in seligman AZ. i must have forgot put that on my profile info, o well.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome Derek!


----------



## Derek (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you hibiscusmile.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome Derek.


----------



## Derek (Sep 12, 2010)

hay thanks much for the welcome Rick.


----------



## novaz (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Derek

welcome to the forum you will learn a bunch here great people

Royz


----------



## Derek (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you Novas for the welcome &amp; i bet i will learn much from everyone on here.

i have been reading past/old posts witch has already answered quite a few questions i had,

i Dig reading &amp; learning so i am having fun 4 sure..


----------

